# Computer stürzt andauernd ab



## the_undertaker (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber trotzdem wollte ich mal folgende Frage loswerden:
Andauernd stürzt mein PC ab, mit Bluescreen, Stecker ziehen und ähnlichem. Ich habe bloß keine Ahnung, woran das liegen kann. Virenscanner hat auch nichts entdeckt. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für hilfreiche Antworten, the_undertaker


----------



## soyo (21. Mai 2007)

Welches Betriebstsystem benutzt du? Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung die auf dem Blue-Screen ausgegeben wird? 


Gruß soyo


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Falls du den Bluescreen nicht erkennen kannst, weil er etwa nur kurz aufblitzt:
Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Haken bei \"automatisch Neustart durchführen\" entfernen.
Dies gilt allerdings nur für XP und Vista
(Bei Vista zu erreichen über Systemsteuerung -> Suchleiste -> automatischer Neustart)
Bei allen anderen Betriebsystemen wird der BSOD standardmäßig angezeigt.
Im übrigen ist ein Bluescreen _immer_ ein Problem mit der Hardware, was allerdings auch von Software initiiert sein kann (etwa von Spielen die ein Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber haben). Jedenfalls solltest du deine Treiber aktuallisieren und evtl. neu installierte Hardware entfernen und einen anderen Treiber dafür probieren.


----------



## the_undertaker (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja, ich habe seit ner Woche oder so einen Drucker mit USB-Anschluss; der hat noch so einen anderen Anschluss, mit dem das funktioniert hat, aber ich muss erstmal das Kabel wiederfinden.
Übrigens: ich habe XP Professional drauf.

Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass der Drucker oft garnicht an ist, wenn der PC abstürzt. Kann das trotzdem daran liegen?

An die Fehlermeldung kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Ich schreibs euch, wenns nochmal passiert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Mai 2007)

Jop. anhand der Fehlermeldung kann man oft das Problem mittels Google oder sogar ohne dieses Hilfsmittel erkennen. dazu ist sie schließlich da. es kann daran liegen. muss aber nicht. Also würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen und nach dem anderen Kabel suchen bevor du nicht die Meldung hast.


----------



## the_undertaker (22. Mai 2007)

Da fällt mir gerade ein, das passiert manchmal, wenn ich hier irgendwelche Posts schreibe. (Liegt wahrscheinlich nicht an tutorials.de (eher an Mozilla, was aber vor 3 Wochen noch einwandfrei funktioniert hat), ist aber so) Liegt wohl dran, dass ich hier öfter bin^^


----------



## ojamaney (22. Mai 2007)

Das Ganze könnte auch ein Hitzeproblem sein.
Deshalb, Du kannst ja auch mal 
- Deinen PC aufmachen und nachsehen ob die Lüfter alle drehen, eventuell mit Staub zugewachsen sind. Wenn ja, Staub mit Pinsel entfernen.
- Netzteil prüfen (in einem anderem PC?)
- Im BIOS mal unter Hardwaremonitor die Temeperaturwerte ablesen und hier posten.


----------



## the_undertaker (22. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn BIOS?

Das ganze hat nämlich den Haken, dass ich mich wenig mit Computer auskenne:-(

Lüfter muss ich mal überprüfen, wenn ich Zeit habe (kommt nicht allzuoft vor)


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Mai 2007)

Wie ich schon sagte: Bluescreens sind immer Hardwareprobleme und die können nicht von Software wie z.B. einem Internetbrowser ausgelöst werden.


----------



## the_undertaker (23. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, das hast du ja schon geschrieben; hab mich aber nicht mehr dran erinnert :-( 
Trotzdem wäre es hilfreich, wenn ich wüsste, was BIOS ist und ob ein ausgeschalteter Drucker die Ursache sein kann

Edit: Ach ja, bis jetzt ist er mir nicht mehr abgestürzt, deshalb konnte ich euch die Fehlermeldung noch nicht mitteilen.


----------



## Radhad (23. Mai 2007)

BIOS = Basic Input / Output System

Diesi st eine kleine Software, die dem PC beim Starten hilft und ein paar Systemkomponenten testet. Bei Wikipedia gibt es eigentlich einen ganz guten Artikel dazu, ebenso zu dem Nachfolger, welcher aber wohl nicht so schnell einzug erhalten wird auf Endbenutzer-Systemen.


----------



## Maik (23. Mai 2007)

Hi! 





Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Bei Wikipedia gibt es eigentlich einen ganz guten Artikel dazu


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Mai 2007)

Wobei das Bios nichts mit Bluescreens zu tun hat. jedes moderne OS kümmert sich nicht viel ums Bios wenns einmal läuft. ist auch gut so. wer will schon sowas wie Windows in sein Bios lassen?


----------



## Radhad (23. Mai 2007)

Andersrum: Windows hat früher alle Hardware-spezifischen Spezifikationen über das BIOS geholt und die Kommunikation lief auch darüber, heutzutage gibt es eine eigene Schicht im Betriebssystem, die die hardwareverwaltung übernimmt und somit unabhängig vom BIOS ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Mai 2007)

Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. jedes moderne OS (Windows ab Version 5) nimmt die Informationen nicht mehr vom Bios und ist somit unabhängig davon.


----------



## PC Heini (24. Mai 2007)

Hast Du auch den richtigen Druckertreiber installiert?


----------



## Radhad (24. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. jedes moderne OS (Windows ab Version 5) nimmt die Informationen nicht mehr vom Bios und ist somit unabhängig davon.



Gut, dass wir uns einig sind


----------



## the_undertaker (24. Mai 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du auch den richtigen Druckertreiber installiert?


Also, wie gesagt, kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus,:-( aber bei Systemsteuerung>Drucker und Faxgeräte>Canon i560 steht bei Status Offline. Keine Ahnung, was das heißen soll, (hat das was mit dem Treiber zu tun?) er ist nämlich an und druckt auch, wenn er soll.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Mai 2007)

Ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf ne Meldung vom Bluescreen bevor wir jetzt an dem Drucker rumtüffteln.


----------



## the_undertaker (25. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf ne Meldung vom Bluescreen bevor wir jetzt an dem Drucker rumtüffteln.


Du, leider  ist es mir bis jetzt nicht nochmal passiert, aber wenn, dann kannst du die Meldung in aller Ausführlichkeit haben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2007)

Mh. irgendwie ärgerlich, wenn Probleme verschwinden, wenn man sie versucht zu lösen.
Also hoffen wir, dass es irgendwann wieder so weit ist.
Hast du schon mal versucht _alle_ Treiber auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen? Dabei könnte dir das Programm Drver Genius helfen.


----------



## the_undertaker (25. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schon mal versucht _alle_ Treiber auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen?


Nee, wie geht das denn? Ich kenn mich wie gesagt, da nicht aus, aber mir sagt ja keiner, wie ich an die Treiber rankomm.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2007)

Mit eben dem Programm, dass ich angesprochen habe, es erkennt die installierte Hardware (anhand der Treiber glaub ich und nicht anhand der Hardware-ID) und sucht aus einer aktuellen Datenbank die aktuellen Treiber und präsentiert mehrere Downloadlinks dazu.


----------

